# what is the correct color for the dash?



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm restoring a 1965 GTO in Nightwatch blue with Parchment interior. I'm trying to figure out what the correct color is for the dash (the glove box door, the ash tray, and the surrounding metal). Should it be the same as the body color, same as the interior color, or black?

I've seen pictures of all different combinations, but I want to get it right. This is a true GTO if that matters.

Please - no guessing. Ideally, send me a link to a photo that is correct, or a restoration guide blurb that is correct.

Thanks


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

All I can tell you is what was told to me regarding my 66 lemans. Also nightwatch blue but convertible. All dashes on A- bodies are black 


Here's yer link

1965 Pontiac GTO - $89,900 - Vehicle Classifieds For Classic GTOs For Sale (CC-221055)


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Your dash should be 60% gloss black, as well as the steering column. The top of the dash should be flat black, 0% gloss, from where the dash pad ends to the windshield. If you don't have the dash pad, I'm not certain where the split between semi-gloss and flat is...I seem to remember it being right on the corner of the top of the dash. I had a non-pad '65 that was this way, but I sold the car in 1981, and I don't remember exactly. Your A-pillars and headliner should be white, as well as the upper door areas that are metal. It's a Cameo ivory, whiter than the parchment of the upholstery.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree here is a 67 GTO with Parchment interior.....:cheers


----------



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

perfect - thanks for the great info and links, guys!

Which is the best restoration manual for me to get?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

PONTIAC GTO RESTORATION GUIDE 1964-1972 by Paul Zazzarine &Chuck Roberts....for a start.:cheers


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

GOD that parchment interior is gorgeous!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Parchment looks better in real life. It is kind of whie with a pearl over....very cool. I had a 66 vert years back with a parchment interior, also a 73 Riviera with one.....E


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I liked Parchment so much that I ripped out my gold interior and put parchment in my '67! That was years ago, and I've never regretted it. Now, for some white floor mats to finish it off.....


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

also the factory body and service manuals in paper and \ or CD


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

My parchment is a light light beige now....lol.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

That's called "Patina" !


----------

